# Ok fellas, don't beat me up too badly



## fillman (Nov 5, 2020)

New to the plow scene, 2020 2500 Tradesman , 6.4L. Western pro series 2 8'. Not really Ram specific but.....getting good snow (for now) in upstate NY. Plowed a bit tonight to get a feel.
So in general if snow is not too deep do I just put her down to the pavement and go. Wife says, is it supposed to sound like that? Lotta grinding and heavy scraping sounds. I told her, yup. Wondering if it just takes getting used to hearing like carbides scraping on sled skis...or am I down too far? And 4 low seems to too low..but again snow is not that deep, yet. 
Any tips or suggestions? Thanks


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Sound is normal. Yes keep it down. Don’t think you need low. At least for most plowing. Plow with the storm. Don’t let it pile up too much. You’ll figure it out!!! Be safe. Good luck!


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Little bit getting used to. But when snow gets packed down and surface temp is a lot lower it not make as much grinding noise.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

@fillman, try to avoid 4-low, some times its loud @5am. just ask the neighbors! Plow slow to start until you know the property/obstacles like curbs etc. install plow stakes prior @ the job site. good luck Thumbs Up


----------



## NBRam1500 (Nov 22, 2019)

If it's just a nail biting noise, yep that's normal. Surface type/quality of pavement will make a difference too. 
95% of the time we plow in 2wd . Be nice to your truck! Slow and steady. Time is money but breaking something during a storm cost even more..
If it's wet and sticky snow we keep cooking spray in the truck. Do you park in a garage? On storm nights we keep the trucks outside. Warm plow + snow = snow stuck to plow and freezes on there .


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

You probably don’t need to be plowing in 4lo
Depending on how much weight you have, and depth, you could also get away with plowing in 2 wheel drive.


----------



## fillman (Nov 5, 2020)

NBRam1500 said:


> If it's just a nail biting noise, yep that's normal. Surface type/quality of pavement will make a difference too.
> 95% of the time we plow in 2wd . Be nice to your truck! Slow and steady. Time is money but breaking something during a storm cost even more..
> If it's wet and sticky snow we keep cooking spray in the truck. Do you park in a garage? On storm nights we keep the trucks outside. Warm plow + snow = snow stuck to plow and freezes on there .












Does this count as not being garaged...we got it pretty good.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Yea


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

FWIW, I/we are the outliers on the 4WD issue. We have buy trucks with 4WD for plowing, so we use it, at least on trucks without spreaders...3/4 and won tons. 5500's have it and it gets used when necessary.

I wouldn't plow in 4Lo as you'll lose traction before power 99% of the time. I would however recommend when transporting shifting to 4 and using that. I would also engage T/H. And disengage the stupidly asinine traction control...it's going to get you stuck.

We plow in 1st gear, 4Hi. Keeps the tranny from hunting, shifting, getting hot and keeps the RPM's up to keep the alternator turning and battery charged.


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Mark Oomkes said:


> FWIW, I/we are the outliers on the 4WD issue. We have buy trucks with 4WD for plowing, so we use it, at least on trucks without spreaders...3/4 and won tons. 5500's have it and it gets used when necessary.
> 
> I wouldn't plow in 4Lo as you'll lose traction before power 99% of the time. I would however recommend when transporting shifting to 4 and using that. I would also engage T/H. And disengage the stupidly asinine traction control...it's going to get you stuck.
> 
> We plow in 1st gear, 4Hi. Keeps the tranny from hunting, shifting, getting hot and keeps the RPM's up to keep the alternator turning and battery charged.


Gotta say I'm in the same boat. Keep all the trucks in 4Hi and turn off the traction control. My first night out plowing I did a 360° on the highway (freeway) cause I thought I'd save some money on gas by keeping it in 2wd. Miraculously didn't hit anyone or thing so lesson learned the easy way.


----------



## fillman (Nov 5, 2020)

Ok. After plowing around this morning..found out quickly what works and what doesn't.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

fillman said:


> Ok. After plowing around this morning..found out quickly what works and what doesn't.


Are you going to elaborate?


----------



## fillman (Nov 5, 2020)

dieselss said:


> Are you going to elaborate?


Don't know what you mean by elaborate..just plowing snow..getting used to hi lo range, blade position, snow depth limits of the blade..and such. Getting stuck on my first run outta my drive.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Why were you in lo?
Why didn't you plow with the storm?
How'd you get stuck


----------



## fillman (Nov 5, 2020)

One word..rookie.
No more lo 
Will plow with storm next time
Wont get stuck by driving into the highway dept pile at the end of my drive thats 4 foot high. 
We all start somewhere


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Your learning! Good luck be safe!


----------



## fillman (Nov 5, 2020)

Western1 said:


> Your learning! Good luck be safe!


Ha..thats what you call it. Thanks W1


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

How much snow did you end up with over how many hours?


----------



## fillman (Nov 5, 2020)

Mark Oomkes said:


> How much snow did you end up with over how many hours?


About 2 foot in 24 hrs..give or take


----------



## fillman (Nov 5, 2020)

fillman said:


> About 2 foot in 24 hrs..give or take


Sorry 14 hours


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

If your route is of any length...5-6 hours, plowing with the storm isn't possible in conditions like that.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

**** goes out the window when it’s 2 plus inches a hour huh Mark?


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

fillman said:


> About 2 foot in 24 hrs..give or take


That's a ton of snow for your first time out. Kudos for toughing it out.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Opps


----------



## Fourteen Contracting Inc. (Jul 5, 2019)

Western1 said:


> **** goes out the window when it's 2 plus inches a hour huh Mark?


Very true


----------



## fillman (Nov 5, 2020)

Mark Oomkes said:


> If your route is of any length...5-6 hours, plowing with the storm isn't possible in conditions like that.


Just personal and family plowing for now...and a few friends. We all underestimated this storm.


----------



## NBRam1500 (Nov 22, 2019)

Must be nice, it's almost end of December we have had 6 cm of snow so far. Depending on your driveway if possible back into your parking spot so hour able to plow yourself a path getting out.. When breaking through banks left behind from the city plow take at it slow. Most places we have here we have deep ditches so we are able to come in at a angle pushing it into the ditch using about half the width of plow at a time once broken through then pushing into the driveway where we pile the snow. As your approach your pile start lifting the blade get that bank shaped now before it freezes. Once you have a nice slope to it you'll be surprised how much you can stack with a blade. 
When backing away let the blade float down the pile. 

As you get comfortable with the controls and areas your plowing keep some momentum as you drop the blade, don't just drop it from a dead stop .
When switching between R to D make sure your at a dead stop ( your truck will thank you ) 

Using Ram with dial shifter 3rd year no issues .


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

fillman said:


> Just personal and family plowing for now...and a few friends. We all underestimated this storm.


Now your everyone's best friend!!!


----------



## fillman (Nov 5, 2020)

Western1 said:


> Now your everyone's best friend!!!


Hahaha..found that out verrrry quickly.


----------



## NBRam1500 (Nov 22, 2019)

If your going to do this as a business friend's/family pay extra. Time is money all those ten min chats add up fast. Don't be scared to say No.

Figure out your expenses, CALL YOUR INSURANCE COMPANY! Friends/family or not . Even if your driving with your plow on your truck and you hit another vehicle or building your insurance can give you a hard time if you don't advise of your plowing.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> How much snow did you end up with over how many hours?


I dont think my truck would sit long enough to get this much snow on it if it were snowing...lol


----------



## fillman (Nov 5, 2020)

NBRam1500 said:


> If your going to do this as a business friend's/family pay extra. Time is money all those ten min chats add up fast. Don't be scared to say No.
> 
> Figure out your expenses, CALL YOUR INSURANCE COMPANY! Friends/family or not . Even if your driving with your plow on your truck and you hit another vehicle or building your insurance can give you a hard time if you don't advise of your plowing.


Copy that..thanks


----------



## fillman (Nov 5, 2020)

Mr.Markus said:


> I dont think my truck would sit long enough to get this much snow on it if it were snowing...lol
> 
> View attachment 210119


Yep..had 4 in my driveway..nice


----------



## MT250 (Sep 20, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> We plow in 1st gear, 4Hi. Keeps the tranny from hunting, shifting, getting hot and keeps the RPM's up to keep the alternator turning and battery charged.


One thing nice about newer trucks is the built in trans temp gauge/display. I thought it odd that my '16 2500 runs at around 160-165 degrees on the road but when plowing, it goes down to 151-157. My old F250 (1995) would easily get to 300 degrees with any heavy plowing.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

300? That’s not good


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Western1 said:


> 300? That's not good


I've always heard that 250° was the limit for tranny fluid. I'm thinking someone's gauge was oof.


----------



## Landgreen (Sep 8, 2007)

fillman said:


> About 2 foot in 24 hrs..give or take


Wow. Talk about being thrown into the fire.

Plowing with a storm can be difficult and sometimes unsafe. I understand the need to keep up with it but there are times to pack it up and head home. Enjoy a cup of coffee and wait for better visibility. Our county plows tend to do that when its hits the fan. Nobody should be going anywhere anyway if conditions are poor.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Landgreen said:


> Wow. Talk about being thrown into the fire.
> 
> Plowing with a storm can be difficult and sometimes unsafe. I understand the need to keep up with it but there are times to pack it up and head home. Enjoy a cup of coffee and wait for better visibility. Our county plows tend to do that when its hits the fan. Nobody should be going anywhere anyway if conditions are poor.


I was thinking about finding my rant about "plowing with the storm"..but I'm bizzie.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> FWIW, I/we are the outliers on the 4WD issue. We have buy trucks with 4WD for plowing, so we use it, at least on trucks without spreaders...3/4 and won tons.





Fourteen Contracting Inc. said:


> Gotta say I'm in the same boat. Keep all the trucks in 4Hi


That is the good part about this site. You will receive different opinions and experiences from all different walks of life. 

I am the 100% opposite of Mark and Fourteen here. I see 4wd as a way to get out when you make a mistake and maybe go a little hard into a pile. Not an avenue to burry yourself further.

But like always... there are storms that drop 2 feet in 14 hours and that my friend is a very good candidate for 4wd... :laugh:


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> I've always heard that 250° was the limit for tranny fluid. I'm thinking someone's gauge was oof.


Back in my sled pulling days we always used 200 as a bench mark on the Allison.

But if you were seeing heat over 200, every 25 degrees cuts the fluid life in half from what I recall... so at 300 degrees... standard fluid would only be good for a few thousand miles tops.

I agree gauge had to be wrong...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> I am the 100% opposite of Mark and Fourteen here. I see 4wd as a way to get out when you make a mistake and maybe go a little hard into a pile. Not an avenue to burry yourself further.


Do modern trucks still require you to roll X number of feet for the autolocking hubs to engage?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> Do modern trucks still require you to roll X number of feet for the autolocking hubs to engage?


Not sure... I would say yes and no. If you stuff it in a snow bank, the 4wd will engage on a GM without the truck moving at all. Rears might spin for a second or two before the power is applied up front. I have not idea on any other brands.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cwren2472 said:


> Do modern trucks still require you to roll X number of feet for the autolocking hubs to engage?


Whatever it is, @EWSplow can beat it...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Whatever it is, @EWSplow can beat it...


Only if its less than 100'...

BTW, I'm with @Philbilly2 , plow in 2wd if you can.
Agreed on the chebbie too, don't usually need to roll to go into 4wd. The heep on the other hand, I sometimes need to slow roll to pip into 4wd.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

We plow in 1st gear, 4Hi. Keeps the tranny from shifting, getting hot and keeps the RPM's up to keep the alternator turning and battery charged.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Hydromaster said:


> We plow in 1st gear, 4Hi. Keeps the tranny from shifting, getting hot and keeps the RPM's up to keep the alternator turning and battery charged.


Phile advice...


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Those that push in 1st gear, what type of RPM's do you see? 

Has to be a taller 1st gear in a Dodge. 

I just cant see plowing half the speed of smell mph at 4000 rpm...  :laugh:


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

80% of the heat generated in an auto trans stems from the torque converter and the shearing action the fluid goes through as the fluid coupling is being performed in the converter as the converter is nothing more than a hydrostatic drive thus it uses fluid to produce a means of coupling the engine to the trans. And in doing so creates a great amount of heat which is absorbed and passed out of the trans to be cooled, anything you can do to lessen that heat produced will prolong the life of the trans and converter as a whole. And one way to do that is to keep the RPM's of the torque converter ABOVE it's stall speed as much as possible which reduces it's inefficiency and thus it's heat production. And to do that under low ground speed/ high load demands you need RPM's, which requires either a lower gear or more ground speed while in a higher gear. More ground speed isn't usually possible during plowing conditions so a lower gear is chosen instead. Transmission are smart these days but they're still not smart enough for a plow truck, thus they still require manual input from the operator in order to be in the correct gear for max efficiency and life. Which applies to the engine as well. Lugging along in to high a gear with a good sized load out front does nothing but add heat to the engine and trans for which it then has to remove. Reduce the heat production in the first place and you increase it's service life.


As to how much RPM's should be run; has many variables. The stall speed of the converter itself, the individual gear ratios of the specific trans and the engine thats ahead of that trans (gas or Diesel, big or small), the axle ratio, the ground speed you're attempting to run at, the distance you're traveling in a single pass, the load on the truck etc. And this why you hear so many different "methods" of what guys use that they claim "work fine" so to speak as some need more or less gear multiplication under different conditions do to these variables but it would take a book to explain them all for each application. That's the operators job to know what is the correct gear for the task at hand, no different than a manual trans. 

Additional benefits to the extra RPM's is more cooling flow for the heat that is still generated regardless of what you're doing...and as a plus those extra RPM's assists in keeping the charging system ahead of the electrical demands of the plow and other electrical accessories running. Guys who lumbar around at too low of an RPM are also usually the ones who have charging system "issues" so to speak. And excellent operator can plow all night with a 100A alternator and a stock trans cooler and never have a problem.

Regardless, the bottom line trick is to keep RPM's above the torque converters stall speed for maximum heat reduction and overall efficiency, regardless of what gear it is that's needed to do so.


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

So Phil should be good plowing in 2nd gear at 50mph?


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

You can plow in D and T/H as long as the runs are short enough for it to stay in 1st gear. But if you find it still wants to upshift to 2nd gear (even with T/H) near the end of a run when you'll be stopping shortly anyway, then you're better off to hold it in manual 1ft. This prevents the unneeded upshift, thus less wear. The less unneeded shifts the better off you are. 

Todays transmissions are intelligent but not for plowing and every situation during plowing. They still need knowledgeable driver input to make them most effective and prolong their life expectancy.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Western1 said:


> So Phil should be good plowing in 2nd gear at 50mph?


Why stop at 50mph???


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Philbilly2 said:


> Back in my sled pulling days we always used 200 as a bench mark on the Allison


Didn't you just buy some snowmobiles last year...?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Didn't you just buy some snowmobiles last year...?


Sled pulling... with a truck...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> Sled pulling... with a truck...


Isn't it easier/more fun to ride the sled?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Isn't it easier/more fun to ride the sled?


not the same rush


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> not the same rush


Never done a truck pull, but I'm sure it is...but that rush riding a rocket over the snow is pretty intense.


----------



## rizzoa13 (Oct 20, 2018)

Im of the mind you should be using 4wd to get from site to site when its really bad but to plow in 2wd. Theres way too much full lockout turning while plowing and it starts to beat the **** out of things when you do that. Your creating your own traction by scraping away where your going to be driving anyway. 

If you ram yourself into a pile and get stuck you deserved it and we are going to point and laugh at you for a few minutes before pulling you out.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

rizzoa13 said:


> Theres way too much full lockout turning while plowing and it starts to beat the **** out of things when you do that. Your creating your own traction by scraping away where your going to be driving anyway.


So the pavement is dry immediately after plowing? No need to salt?

Around here, there is always some snow/ice left so there isn't any scrubbing or wheel hop when using 4WD.

One other thing that makes us different is if our trucks don't have spreaders, they have back plows and it's impossible to pull snow in 2WD.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Around here, there is always some snow/ice left so there isn't any scrubbing or wheel hop when using 4WD.


You should try using metal cutting edges... they work mulch better than rubber at getting down to pavement... :laughing:


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

rizzoa13 said:


> Im of the mind you should be using 4wd to get from site to site when its really bad but to plow in 2wd. Theres way too much full lockout turning while plowing and it starts to beat the **** out of things when you do that. Your creating your own traction by scraping away where your going to be driving anyway.
> 
> If you ram yourself into a pile and get stuck you deserved it and we are going to point and laugh at you for a few minutes before pulling you out.


Why are you having to turn your wheels so sharply?

And everyone runs a pile now and then
And gets stuck when pushing up large blade loads a n 4wd
How do you stack in 2wd?

?I guess I could plow in 2wd but I just don't have the time to go that slowly and play with the snow.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Hydromaster said:


> Why are you having to turn your wheels so sharply?


Plowing cul-de-sacs in Karen filled, homeowner association mother land....



Hydromaster said:


> ?I guess I could plow in 2wd but I just don't have the time to go that slowly and play with the snow.


but you will go slow enough that you stay in 1st gear?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> You should try using metal cutting edges... they work mulch better than rubber at getting down to pavement... :laughing:


Hand file them too?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> Plowing cul-de-sacs in Karen filled, homeowner association mother land....
> 
> but you will go slow enough that you stay in 1st gear?


Define "slow enough".


----------



## rizzoa13 (Oct 20, 2018)

Hydromaster said:


> Why are you having to turn your wheels so sharply?
> 
> And everyone runs a pile now and then
> And gets stuck when pushing up large blade loads a n 4wd
> ...


My truck weighs 30k+ when loaded with salt so it's not a big deal for me. Pickup is always weighted with salt also and rarely uses the 4wd.

I'm at full lockout because my lots are all broken up commercial train wrecks. You aren't constantly K turning to get the right approach on the snow? I must be doing it wrong


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

The last time I was stuck 3 years go I was back dragging away from a garage door on a private lane. Lots of room but stopped with too much snow behind the blade, drove forward and set the frame of the truck down right in the middle, no tires touching the ground. It was glorious...


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Philbilly2 said:


> Plowing cul-de-sacs in Karen filled, homeowner association mother land....
> 
> but you will go slow enough that you stay in 1st gear?


Never see a subdivision that was like that.
The only thing that comes close is turning into the drive from the street.

Yup R-1 1-R
4wd es faster than 2wd , I don't have to lift my go foot to regain traction all night long


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hand file them too?


I had "faster with a bucket"


----------



## SHAWZER (Feb 29, 2012)

Mr.Markus said:


> The last time I was stuck 3 years go I was back dragging away from a garage door on a private lane. Lots of room but stopped with too much snow behind the blade, drove forward and set the frame of the truck down right in the middle, no tires touching the ground. It was glorious...


Got pulled out by a Ford ?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

SHAWZER said:


> Got pulled out by a Ford ?


Something with a lot more power...my shovel.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Define "slow enough".


I have never held any of my trucks in first gear... so I have no idea... you tell me.

I know that a Duramax will only do in the neighborhood of 12 mph in reverse before you bounce the rev limiter...


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Hand file them too?


And paint after each event.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> I have never held any of my trucks in first gear... so I have no idea... you tell me.
> 
> I know that a Duramax will only do in the neighborhood of 12 mph in reverse before you bounce the rev limiter...


Double that for my truck...forward or reverse.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

EWSplow said:


> And paint after each event.


Dropping them in the salt pile is mulch less work.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Double that for my truck...forward or reverse.


I'd still outrun it.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Dropping them in the salt pile is mulch less work.


Video please


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Double that for my truck...forward or reverse.


10 4... That makes much more sense now.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Philbilly2 said:


> I know that a Duramax will only do in the neighborhood of 12 mph in reverse before you bounce the rev limiter...





Mark Oomkes said:


> Double that for my truck...forward or reverse.


I have yet to find the splitter in my pickups to grab high range... you must have?... where is that thing????? :laugh:


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Hydromaster said:


> Never see a subdivision that was like that.


full of kuldesacs or full of karens??


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Philbilly2 said:


> 10 4... That makes much more sense now.


Gets a little dicey over 25 in reverse...especially using the unfiled rubber edges...lots of slickeryness.


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

Philbilly2 said:


> full of kuldesacs or full of karens??


Yes


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Philbilly2 said:


> Why stop at 50mph???


Exactly


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Philbilly2 said:


> I have never held any of my trucks in first gear... so I have no idea... you tell me.
> 
> I know that a Duramax will only do in the neighborhood of 12 mph in reverse before you bounce the rev limiter...


Perfect for plowing with an arctic sectional.... My new 2020 seems faster in reverse, and my tuned 2007 mustve done something to alter this...


----------



## hbrady (Oct 28, 2003)

fillman said:


> Don't know what you mean by elaborate..just plowing snow..getting used to hi lo range, blade position, snow depth limits of the blade..and such. Getting stuck on my first run outta my drive.


I Couldn't help but hone in on this remark and I see what may be the likely cause of '_Getting stuck on my first fun outta my drive_' in the picture of your truck. Hard to see but does that say 'Transforce' of the side of your tire? They should actually be called Junkforce or Noforce or maybe best would be Stuckforce. My 2019 came with them and I'm headed to the shop this afternoon to swap them for BFG AT K02's or Wrangler Duratracs. I haven't decided yet despite the 647 threads on here about 'The Best Tire..' but I guess price and availability will be the deciding factor. Welcome to the forum Thumbs Up


----------



## fillman (Nov 5, 2020)

hbrady said:


> I Couldn't help but hone in on this remark and I see what may be the likely cause of '_Getting stuck on my first fun outta my drive_' in the picture of your truck. Hard to see but does that say 'Transforce' of the side of your tire? They should actually be called Junkforce or Noforce or maybe best would be Stuckforce. My 2019 came with them and I'm headed to the shop this afternoon to swap them for BFG AT K02's or Wrangler Duratracs. I haven't decided yet despite the 647 threads on here about 'The Best Tire..' but I guess price and availability will be the deciding factor. Welcome to the forum Thumbs Up


The tires may have had a little to do with being stuck...but I'm quite it was all me..way too much snow in front of the plow when I got to highway dept pile at the end of my driveway. Rode up on the frame. Good times followed..


----------



## fillman (Nov 5, 2020)

fillman said:


> The tires may have had a little to do with being stuck...but I'm quite it was all me..way too much snow in front of the plow when I got to highway dept pile at the end of my driveway. Rode up on the frame. Good times followed..


Looking at Wildpeak A/T 3w..impressed with those. Had em on a sierra ..put 60k on em..good all around tire.


----------

